# Word/Excel Goat Management Spreadsheet



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Have been looking to find a simple spread sheet file either in WORD or EXCEL. Something that would require the goats name, DOB, Weight, worming info, birthing, etc... Rather then hand writing all the information in a book .... Was thinking of making one myself, but thought maybe there is already one out there... thanks all...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

email me [email protected] I have something like that in both word and excel tell me which format you prefer and I will email it to you


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Me, Stacey, me! I wnat it -- Excel!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

send me an email - I dont know your email address


----------



## 7thundersranch (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Stacey! I'd like one too pretty please  My email address is: [email protected] - Excel please...if you can


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

email me


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a downloadable excel sheet on my website, you are welcome to use and customize.
~Christie

http://fussbudgetfarm.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/goat-health-records/


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

We also use a spreadsheet for our goat management. I auto sync it to my phone so I always have my girls health records in hand if I need them. This has come in handy when I've been at the feed store and wondered if I needed to get more goat pharmaceuticals


----------



## Caesar Ngule (Jul 13, 2019)

StaceyRosado said:


> email me [email protected] I have something like that in both word and excel tell me which format you prefer and I will email it to you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacey hasn't been on for while.
This is a old post too, just so you know.
You can try her email and see if she responds.


----------

